# Headaches from Creatine????



## DIVINITUS (May 20, 2003)

Has anyone ever experienced frequent headaches from creatine use?

If so, what did you do to combat this problem?


----------



## Shmoo (May 20, 2003)

You have to drink more water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## racoon02 (May 20, 2003)

I dont think creatine causes headaches. How mutch water are you drinking a day? And if your eating very high protien, are you getting any carbs at all? Not eating any carbs can cause you to feel lethargic, and have a headache.


----------



## ShaqFu (May 22, 2003)

Headaches are a common symptom of dehydration.. and it's pretty commonly known that you need to up your water intake if you're on creatine.

So like Shmoo says.. DRINK MORE WATER.


----------

